# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  A mund të nis kompjuterin nga një CD-ROM në LAN?

## little-boy

Kam dy PC nje Laptop dhe nje Desktop, keta jan te idhur ne rrjet (DHCP)
-A ka ndonje mundesi te bej "BOOT" prej llaptopit ne CD-rom te Desktopit per te insatluar XP-ne. Pasi qe llaptopit uk i punon CD-Rom!

E Vlersoj ndihmen e juaj ne kete1

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ka mundesi se si te instalohet XP nga nje kompjuter tjeter duke patur nje PC si RIS Server Instalimi Ne Distance  (Remote Instalation Server) Ose mund ta instalosh me nje Flash Drive USB po ne radhe te pare duhet te thuash se nese Laptopi qe ti kerkon te instalosh XP ka BOOT nga LAN kete e mer vesh ne BIOS duke shtypur DELETE ose F@ ose F10 varet nga Laptopi ne momentin e startimit. Nese Laptopi jot BOOT nga LAN atehere te jap shpjegimet si ta besh kete gje.

Ardi

----------


## little-boy

Po LLaptopi e ka kete mundesi mirpo kur po i thet qe te bene boot nga LAN ai po kerkon per DHCP mirpo nuk po lidhet dot.
-Si ka Mundesi qe ta Instaloj nga USB-ja Ta bej copy Windowsin ne USB?!

E Vlersoj Ndihmen Tuaj Ardi!

----------

